# Debian Sarge zum Downloaden?



## _root (21. Juni 2005)

Hi... 
es kann sein das ich zu doof bin, aber könnte mir wer von euch nen direkten Downlaodlink zu einem CD Image (iso) von der aktuellen Version von Debian Sarge geben.

Ich habe bei google folgenden Link gefunden, weiss aber nicht welche Datei ich laden muss.
http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/3.1_r0a/

Danke und MfG 
aCid


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Juni 2005)

Ich gehe mal von einem Standart PC aus.
http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/3.1_r0a/i386/
Iso-CD oder Iso-DVD

Wobei ich persönlich ds erstellen eigener Isos mit Jigdo bevorzuge,so muss man bei updates nur die geänderten Pakete downloaden 
Wenn du einen Torrentclienten hast nutze die Torrent version, das ist erfahrungsgemäß schneller und zuverlässiger als ein einzelner Server, der FTP der TU-Chemnitz zb ging wärend meines Downloads einfach down


----------



## _root (21. Juni 2005)

Es handelt sich nicht um einen normalen Rechner. Es geht um einen Server... (IBM Netfinity 5500)


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Juni 2005)

Server sind für mich auch nur normale PCs solange sie einen Intel oder AMD Prozessor haben


----------

